# Which fly rod for me?



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

My dear wife lost a bet to me a while back so I'm calling it in, It's a fly rod, and combining with Chrissy, i should do quite well.

So, I'm thinking #6 so I can use it on lakes and some streams, I would like to use it on salt water too. I have always used my Dads Scott rods and reels worth more than my car :shock: so I'm used to very good gear, but it's time to get my own, I guess 2-3 piece so i can travel with it, and a reversible reel, or left hand wind. Budget around $350.

Maybe Sage with a Pflueger alloy/stainless reel. I will target Trout, Bass, Bream and Lizards.

Any advice appreciated.

Cheer's


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

I borrowed an Innovator Distance cast 6wt recently it was in that budget, nice rod It fished streams 4 trout and saltwater lagoons for bream nicely...didnt really want to give it back to its owner but I couldnt find any more excuses  I think buying a cheap reel and spending teh max on the rod might be the go.


----------



## wolfy (Apr 27, 2007)

I agree... I would suggest a #7 if you are going salt fishing but it will be a tad heavy for streams. #6 might be a good compromise. Innovator distance are a nice basic rod, you might find something else as there is a lot of fairly good stuff out there. Consider second hand too, say ebay. Get a four piece rod only.

No need to overspend on the reel, if you get a graphite it will be cheaper and will do fine in a salt environment without the expense of titanium, stainless and aircraft grade aluminium.

Get a good line which could cost $100-$140 if you get a new one in Australia... (hint hint)

Welcome to a new addiction. If you need any help just ask.


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

I ordered one of these from Basspro. And while I'm very much a beginner I am very happy with it.
Similar to yourself wanted an all rounder (light Salt + Freshwater) - Went the 7 weight.

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...1_57511_175001002_175000000_175001000_175-1-2


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Hmm,

I like the sound of the new White river 270 (3 piece?), any opinions?
http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...1_44531_175001002_175000000_175001000_175-1-2
With the new Orvis reel
http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...1_52931_175001001_175000000_175001000_175-1-1

Otherwise this combo from Cabelas will give me a sage (the 4 piece) and line, I just wonder about the reel.. the handle looks to big.
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...parentType=index&indexId=cat600591&hasJS=true


----------



## wolfy (Apr 27, 2007)

Cabelas rods are a reasonable quality, I have one of the stoways and it is good for the price.

You can try a Launch out at any fly shop in Oz before you order, they are very popular.

The Mastery line is excellent, but I am not sure how salt water proof it would be. It is a freshwater line.You might be able to get bonefish taper instead which is salt tolerant.

I also have one of those reels, and yes it is on the bulky/heavy side when compared to some of my better stuff. On the positive they are also a good quality for the money. You will need a stronger reel (such as this one) if you are fishing salt water where a fish can take you ta ta's!!! The LSR is a little better reel, I have one of those too.

#3 piece? Pain in the ass.


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

wolfy said:


> #3 piece? Pain in the ass.


Why is that wolfy?



wolfy said:


> Get a four piece rod only.


I was originally thinking a 2 piece but 4 would be nice for stowage, but why not a 3?

I used to take away my dads old Scott split cane 5 piece 4 weight (his mate mixed up the numbers when ordering it at the factory), great for creeks but I loved the storage size.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

go a sage launch,
for the money they are hard to beat, 
your basically getting a rod comparable to an $800 model for around $300.
it was in the top few of a recent fly life test.

I have a 6wt launch and absolutely love it, 
its a dream to cast and finished to absolute perfection,
Sage unlike many of the loomis rods ive seen around come up beautifully,

also Sage have a great warranty for life, i think its $60 if u break a piece, 
they send the replacement part.

check em out, 
highly reccommend


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

oh yea

mines matched up with a gillies guide 7-8 reel
super combo.

i think the reel cost about $80


----------



## KingHit (Oct 3, 2007)

Also worth considering a temple fork. I have the TICR in a 6 weight and love it. Liftime Warranty ($25 US to replace) and fantastic performance. RRP in the USA is $199 for that model although the professional series is still good and a bit cheaper. TICRX is too fast in my opinion (you need to be a very good caster to get it to load properly although if you can it will cast a further due to the higher line speed that is generated). The 7 weight TICR even comes with a rod tube. Good value!! Basspro do them and so do Cabelas and http://www.burfish.com You should be able to try one at Ottos although they buy them from the Oz reseller/disti and then add their margin so are hugely overpriced (I think they were north of $500 AUD when i called them a few years back).

Nitros are also really nice and would be my next pick.

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

innovator Distance 6/7#
Gilles Guide Reel
$200

You then have $150 to spend on line, flies, etc
etc
etc

that combo will cover you in almost every imaginable scenerio you'll be given in this area. I've even caught a little cod on it. The innovator can handle well above it's weight in terms of fish, and gilles is reversible(i fish lefty as well) and has sufficient drag.

This is the first fly set up I ever bought, and I haven't even thought of either the rod or reel, just got lighter stuff for streams and I'm getting heavier stuff for natives.

It's actually a really,really solid, cheap set up. I highly recommend the Innovators, Innovator also make Nitros, so the build is quality.

I'd disagree with wolfy though, get a 2 peice if you are going cheaper. Cheaper 4 pieces lose a lot of action as the blank isn't as crisp. Cheap 4 peices tend to be akin to using an old bamboo rod.


----------



## puddles (Oct 16, 2007)

try pro angler at drummoyne ottos old shop very helpful people there[ flyfishermen]


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Sage Launch 2 piece #6, Scierra XDP reel, MMMM, can't wait Santa!

Now the line? Bass taper floating? Any recommendations on a Salt/fresh line that's good for Bass to Rainbows to Bream?

or am I ordering two spools?!

Thanks all this has been a great help!


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

interchangable tip
http://burfish.com/catalog/5681cool.html


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

great choice mate, 
wait until u see the sage, its a sight to behold my friend.
pure quality all the way,

for the lines, look at flyworld.com.au
they have a great selection and cheap prices, with free freight on line.

even drop em an email explaining what you need the line for and they will advise what suits best,
I like the scientific anglers trout and GPX but Teeny have some great lines which are even cheaper.
also keep in mind what temp you will be fishing as there are lines for cold and lines for warm water.

hope that helps,

enjoy!


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Jeez that was an effort!

Cabelas won't air freight the reel and won't surface ship the rod!? :?

And then before they would reply it was all on back order!

Ended up getting the Reel from flydepot and the rod and line from basspro..

Waittiiinggg.............


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

So my new reel arrived today...

Beautiful, but... a ding on the spool!!!!! I felt it when inspecting (just to make sure before it goes under the tree!) pic's and request for another spool??!! sent to fly depot.... waiting...


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

mate 
this may sound silly but have you got backing on that reel?


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

yakfly said:


> this may sound silly but have you got backing on that reel?


That is the free backing it came with.

yep, sounds silly.. :lol:


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

wow
thats some thick braid,looked like flyline hehe


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi Daniel,

Thanks for contacting Flydepot.com!

I am sorry that you received a defective spool. I put the backing on the spool myself and I did not notice the dent.

I contacted Scierra and I am going to have them send you another spool directly...it will ship later today...

Have a great Holiday Season!!

Good fishing,


----------

